# www.goodsearch.com



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Subject: Havanese Rescue Inc. Needs Your Help!
As you know, I'm a supporter of Havanese Rescue, and as you can imagine nonprofits and schools are facing a fundraising crisis this year. If you use www.goodsearch.com as your browser, HRI earns 1 penny each time you search. If you search as much as I do, the money really adds up. I think I am probably the biggest user so far from HRI...I am the old google queen. Now I am the goodsearch queen. Works the same way, and HRI benefits.

The good news is that more than 700 of the top Internet retailers and travel sites including Amazon, eBay, Target, Apple, Expedia and more have joined forces with GoodShop.com to donate part of every purchase to your favorite charity or school at no additional cost to you (more than 64,000 nonprofits are now on-board)!

Also, Yahoo has teamed up with GoodShop's sister site, GoodSearch.com, to donate a penny to your cause every time you search the web. This is totally free as the money comes from advertisers.

To give you a sense of how the money can add up, the ASPCA has already earned more than $17,000!
Please tell your friends about GoodShop and GoodSearch today. They've been featured in the NY Times, the Wall Street Journal, CNN, Oprah Magazine and more.

Charities need our help to spread the word now more than ever! As more dogs are also coming in to HRI due to changes in our economy, this is a great way to assist...and it doesn't cost a thing...except the moment it takes to change our browser address. Thanks for helping HRI, the dogs need us!


----------

